# NFS : Most Wanted Screenshot thread......



## funkymonkey (Nov 14, 2005)

Ok guys, starting this thread for NFS junkees.
Here are some screenies from the demo. 
Taken on A64 3700+ @ 2.7Ghz, 7800GT, Maxed details inside the game.
*Enjoy and keep posting your screenshots*
Will add little more as i get time to play it a bit more.


*img366.imageshack.us/img366/9018/speeddemo19hc.th.jpg *img366.imageshack.us/img366/3089/speeddemo28vu.th.jpg *img366.imageshack.us/img366/7291/speeddemo36cv.th.jpg *img366.imageshack.us/img366/7392/speeddemo44zc.th.jpg *img366.imageshack.us/img366/21/speeddemo52gw.th.jpg *img366.imageshack.us/img366/3636/speeddemo61lh.th.jpg


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 14, 2005)

HEY NICE1!!!!!!!!!

BUT don't u think it wud hav been bette if posted in the NFS:MW thread started already....in dis same page 1ly ....it will save time!!!

NEWAYS TANKS!!!

BYE!!!

------MOJOJOJO------


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 14, 2005)

cool screens , these make me to download the demo .


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 14, 2005)

*img37.imageshack.us/img37/3239/nfsmw049zn.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/582/nfsmw015bk.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/1558/nfsmw122mf.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/3091/nfsmw092tx.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/6885/nfsmw078yf.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/1624/nfsmw100gd.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/1514/nfsmw018uj.th.jpg

*img37.imageshack.us/img37/6767/nfsmw021bz.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/3658/nfsmw039yw.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/8580/nfsmw051sc.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/623/nfsmw065kt.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/7503/nfsmw086yl.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/1733/nfsmw111iy.th.jpg

System: P4 3.2GHz Prescott. 1GB DDR400 RAM, 128MB ATi Mobility Radeon 9700

Some of the shots have FSAA turned on but it started to lag after a couple of races so turned it off - you can see some jaggies in the Volkswagen and Lexus shots


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 25, 2005)

These are screenshots from full game 

*img392.imageshack.us/img392/7209/11vm.th.jpg *img392.imageshack.us/img392/2259/26we1.th.jpg *img392.imageshack.us/img392/7865/38nm.th.jpg *img359.imageshack.us/img359/2880/46kg.th.jpg *img400.imageshack.us/img400/4094/18dk1.th.jpg *img400.imageshack.us/img400/6500/28as.th.jpg*img400.imageshack.us/img400/8474/38nn.th.jpg *img400.imageshack.us/img400/4462/53lv.th.jpg*img400.imageshack.us/img400/2020/48wj.th.jpg *img400.imageshack.us/img400/9493/62jp.th.jpg *img400.imageshack.us/img400/3750/76yh.th.jpg *img400.imageshack.us/img400/5343/88ff.th.jpg *img477.imageshack.us/img477/2755/15vk.th.jpg *img345.imageshack.us/img345/2074/13wa.th.jpg *img345.imageshack.us/img345/7316/27ui.th.jpg *img345.imageshack.us/img345/8199/33qk.th.jpg


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Nov 25, 2005)

The motion blur sequence are looking Ubercool. Enoon tells me that it's the best NFS game till date...and I can see why!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 25, 2005)

Well i'll be dammed.It is the best and the most polished title of NFS series.I just had to see this when Major was bragging about it so much and i was going all over with the Burnout Revenge thing being cool.This is one game you gotta witness on a High End rig Cody.Trust me its worth every frame you see


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 25, 2005)

Playing NFSMW now !!!! SIMPLY AMAZING GAME !!!! Now in Blacklist 10 stage.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 25, 2005)

Damn you guys are so far into the game already!! I'm at Blacklist #12 and here is a rando screenshot I took - it is an Audi Quattro modded for the Quick Race mode. Wish I could enable FSAA - but the framerate drops and the game lags.

*img520.imageshack.us/img520/3034/nfsmw10dl.th.jpg


----------



## harish_21_10 (Nov 26, 2005)

You guys are to have the full game...i am waiting for the game to be available here in Hyderabad,god knows when will i get to lay my hands on the full version...i played the demo its coool


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 26, 2005)

the game is ultra cool, although i m playing it at the lowest settings but the gaming xperience simply rox


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 26, 2005)

The game looks Uber cool, but dont u think the cars have a bit of well... *Extra Gloss* on them ?


----------



## DAVIS (Nov 26, 2005)

coooooooooooooooooooool man! i'm sure to buy/download it's demo or full ver. now!


----------



## cryptid (Dec 5, 2005)

How would the game work on a XFX 6200 and XFX 6600 (non-GT) would the graphics be the same ???


----------



## cryptid (Dec 5, 2005)

@funkymonkey
HOw much did ur 7800GT cost???


----------



## DAVIS (Dec 6, 2005)

guy how do you play drag race race in nfsu2?


----------



## siriusb (Dec 6, 2005)

Here are mine. I am no decorator:
Funny hoarding: 
*img215.imageshack.us/img215/6932/speed2005120517311140ri.th.jpg
Look, a sea gull!:
*img215.imageshack.us/img215/8757/speed2005120517301591kf.th.jpg
My highest single bounty:
*img215.imageshack.us/img215/4416/speed2005120519495390xt.th.jpg
Some random shot
*img215.imageshack.us/img215/1440/speed2005120513323097qp.th.jpg  *img415.imageshack.us/img415/1281/speed20051206204010900jx.th.jpg


----------



## kunwar (Dec 6, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> *img37.imageshack.us/img37/3239/nfsmw049zn.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/582/nfsmw015bk.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/1558/nfsmw122mf.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/3091/nfsmw092tx.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/6885/nfsmw078yf.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/1624/nfsmw100gd.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/1514/nfsmw018uj.th.jpg
> 
> *img37.imageshack.us/img37/6767/nfsmw021bz.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/3658/nfsmw039yw.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/8580/nfsmw051sc.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/623/nfsmw065kt.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/7503/nfsmw086yl.th.jpg*img37.imageshack.us/img37/1733/nfsmw111iy.th.jpg
> 
> ...





ya,

the screens r superhot.
also, ur avtar is also damn sexy...........jelous..........me.......


----------



## KoRn (Dec 6, 2005)

*hmmm....*

hey go to the tutorials in da game i think dat option is there cuz i knew how 2 play dat race from nfsu1.if its not there then....
1.go to the keyboard configs and assign the keys for shifting gears up and down( i recommend u choose left ctrl and left shift key.
2.when the game starts try and balance ur meter till it turns green this enables u 2 get a perfect shift and a gud start.
3.then as soon as it starts ur speed increases quickly and when the meter reaches the area between max and med itll turn greeen then press shift up itll give u a rating depending on ur accuracy like perfect,good ,short.
4.then continue the same way till u reach top gear and max speed.but u better drive in such a way dat ur engine does not blow up when it passes max speed.
 Hey u wont get it da first time it comes with practice its easy 1nce u get da hang of it.i can beat the comp at hard mode.
hey send me ur probs if any happy gaming.   8)


----------



## KoRn (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## moshel (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey guys i have played both the normal edition and the black edition on my pc....but i have noticed some difference in graphics....mainly when im speeding and all of a sudden a cop come in front of me the screen colour changes thats in the black edition but in the normal edition the colour didnt used to change....is it so?


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Dec 27, 2005)

Playing this one on my new PS2.  Its fun !! and playing with my bro - 2 player  split screen is exciting.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 2, 2006)

hmm, 2 more races left, to compleate the game carrear mode & beat razor, I got all the cars, i won & baught this Lambhorgini murcielago, this is so much better then galardo in controlling

Images are photoshopped for low file size

*img501.imageshack.us/img501/1710/22nu.th.jpg

*img501.imageshack.us/img501/7151/43rt.th.jpg


----------



## siriusb (Jan 3, 2006)

My highest captured speed (357kmph) with a porsche carrera:
*img366.imageshack.us/img366/4589/topspeed6zo.th.jpg

A 'where did he go?' moment. This is how I 'stay on top of the cops' 
*img366.imageshack.us/img366/2968/dhego8dv.th.jpg

A long chase, albeit, in the Challenge mode. About 33 minutes:
*img366.imageshack.us/img366/1439/longchase4ua.th.jpg


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just 2 Words...

Simply Awesome...  


...Gosh....it would be amazin if my PIII 1Ghz and 64 SD RAM would support NFS MW....  :roll:


----------



## Mjuboy (Jan 8, 2006)

Hmm, I would like to play the Demo of this amazing game  but it simply wont run.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Very nice topic dude...saw tons of intersting snaps...

ok here goes mine...

*img227.imageshack.us/img227/6126/nfsmw6ex.th.jpg

*img466.imageshack.us/img466/8531/nfsmw25uj.th.jpg

This goes while bursting through the cops road block:-

*img391.imageshack.us/img391/196/nfsmw30da.th.jpg

Ok this one a bit out of topic but dunno wat d hell happened in NFS HP2 ...i snapped while me n a cop where in air while jumping....but it came out this strange snapshot wen i printed....look at it...its really funny, the cars gone but may be driver didnt wan 2 miss his photograph:

*img321.imageshack.us/img321/270/nfshp2funny0ax.th.jpg
(snap is couple of months old)

Will post more action while fooling d cops in mw...n i wud request others to post some hard hits like d last one frm my nfsmw...simple racing shots arnt dat special...gud luk

cheers


----------



## yash (Jan 9, 2006)

amazingly funny pic man


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 10, 2006)

done at last game compleated, just compleated the black edition race in chalange mode


----------



## yash (Jan 10, 2006)

i had completed the heat level 7 challenge in under 4 minutes


----------



## coolendra (Jan 10, 2006)

Cool ScreenShots guys............

now i am definitely gonnna get a new PC to play all these games,,,,,,,,


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 10, 2006)

ok here goes some more action. cops think they r cool...checkout these:

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/7538/nfsmw58wg.th.jpg
*img300.imageshack.us/img300/6678/nfsmw61tp.th.jpg  *img232.imageshack.us/img232/8411/nfsmw78wn.th.jpg  *img476.imageshack.us/img476/1509/nfsmw81vy.th.jpg  

Ok i wasnt serious abt this one so cops got me completely....lookout how they did-

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/368/nfsmw95fi.th.jpg

will make more if this post goes on...waiting for others!

cheers


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 14, 2006)

Well here are some from the demo :

*images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/b3/0d250ccf9b29327fc9cd0be9f2d1a8b3.th.jpg *images1.pictiger.com/thumbs/5b/e7e0b504610fac2eb3eaba34d6edee5b.th.jpg

I've got the full game .. but am too busy playing it ... damm its good ... will post screenshots as soon as i finish it ..... but i really miss the level of customization allowed in NFSU2 ...


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 16, 2006)

well here goes some more action...

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/3672/nfsmw104cf.th.jpg *img293.imageshack.us/img293/280/nfsmw110wg.th.jpg *img296.imageshack.us/img296/1787/nfsmw128qf.th.jpg 

will post more if ppl interested...so long then

cheers


----------



## siddhesh (Jan 20, 2006)

*Final Pursuit Screenshots*

The final pursuit after defeating Razor ends with the BMW jumping over the old bridge...........

*img59.imageshack.us/img59/4971/nfsmw0843yq.th.jpg *img69.imageshack.us/img69/6410/nfsmw0859ji.th.jpg *img227.imageshack.us/img227/5118/nfsmw0543wk.th.jpg

& the cop cars go tumbling down into the water.......

*img219.imageshack.us/img219/4263/nfsmw0560ay.th.jpg

Finally, safe & sound across the bridge!

*img296.imageshack.us/img296/278/nfsmw0578po.th.jpg


----------



## Captain Crime (Jan 20, 2006)

ULTRA COOL GAME
SUPER HOT CHICK

currently in Blacklist #12 ..........

woah................


----------



## siddhesh (Jan 20, 2006)

*Mia*

Well, here is a pic of Mia.........

*img509.imageshack.us/img509/3888/nfsmw0705hi.th.jpg

Her real name is Josie Maran which many of us already know but this is only for those who don't know. Search on google & you will get lots of pics. Plus, if you own the Black Edition, you get the bonus dvd which shows behind the scenes with Josie Maran.

Later....


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 23, 2006)

cool pics dude...dun worry ive clicked out some more action from mine (currently in blacklist #7)...will be posting em tomorow....desperately working out to get 2 end n see wat does on wit razor n ending...btw, hws d ending ppl those who completed it....

cheers


----------



## moshel (Jan 23, 2006)

here are a couple of pics of my car that i liked a lot...porsche carrera


*img361.imageshack.us/img361/6679/nfsmw0003hm.th.jpg

*img361.imageshack.us/img361/4678/nfsmw0019uj.th.jpg


----------



## Captain Crime (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Mia*



			
				siddhesh said:
			
		

> Well, here is a pic of Mia.........
> 
> Search on google & you will get lots of pics.



no .dont do it
or ur jaws will drop


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 23, 2006)

ok here we go again...posting this one...d story behind this i tried to experiment by removing my agp card n running this game in my onboard agp (i845 graphics)....so guys just checkout d big difference wit agp card....compare this pic wit those i posted above (with agp card)....external agp really does make difference as this pic was also taken on same medium settings as the earlier ones...it sucked speed n looked like this....

*img519.imageshack.us/img519/7960/nfsmw13intel9ao.th.jpg

so game fans still with onboard (esp 845 or so...) do get a agp card

cheers


----------



## kin.vachhani (Jan 25, 2006)

This game looks awesome i will buy this game.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 26, 2006)

ok guys unfortunately my vacations r over and so as d determination to finish this game b4 i leave...2morow im going back to ngp where im studying...will regret i cudnt complete nfsmw stuck in blacklist #6, cops really get hard at later stages....so better luck next time infact next vacation....bye everyone

cheers


----------

